# 1999 F350 Worth it?



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I had someone ask me today if I would be interested in a 1999 or 2000 F350 Diesel Dually dumper 4x4. He thinks its a 99, has the new body style on it, only has 45,000miles on it. He just uses it for just some odd end things, he is an elderly guy who just loves having a dump truck so he has done some light pulling with it and has hauled some soil in it, he used to plow some driveways with it as well and has a 9' Western unimount on it. He has been the only one driving it and I know him very well and have done some landscaping work for him in the past and I know he takes care of things.
Truck is in great shape 10' dump body, just some frame rust on it, nothing on the cab. I currently have a 99 GMC 3500 HD 2wheel drive with the 454 in it and I think the motor has seen its better days with all the pulling that has been done on it, has 125000miles on it.
Id like to get rid of that and get this one, bluebook says 15K or so for the Ford. I've wanted a diesel dump truck for awhile now its just they arent cheap and to find a used one in good shape either.
I know balljoints are something that will have to get fixed as well as hubs in the future. 
He also has had the oil pan replaced due to the rust issue by Ford.
Any thoughts?
Matt


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Whats he want for it?
BB doesn't mean much these days.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

sounds like the perfect previous owner to me. make him an offer see what he says


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

He hasnt said how much he wants for it, Id trade him trucks, ha, but Id be getting the better end of that deal.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Well the guy wants to sell me the truck, he will be replacing the front ball joints. He is also going to be getting it appraised but I am thinking with what I know I would maybe ask 12K? I know the bluebook but its not accurate. 
I guess I will wait and see what he gets for appraisel and go from there, one thing he said is that he wants me to do his driveway and his neighbors driveway in this deal.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Sounds like more than Id pay..But the milage and owner sound good. Id offer 9 or 10 max


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Wow that low?? Unless the market isnt there? I mean he has it chromed out in the grill and a visor on the windshield, Alloy wheels, but IM guessing that stuff really doesnt add much to the value.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I would do whatever you can to get into this truck. The thing you have to ask yourself is how much is the fact that you know you're not getting a beat up pos worth to you? To me; it would be worth its weight in gold lol. Sure you can get a deal off of someone else who had employees drive it like they stole it, but youre gonna end up putting the extra $ you saved back into repairs and misc stuff. Unless he comes back with a rediculous offer, I would buy the truck as long as you are not over extending yourself.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Ball joints and hubs are easy to do the oil pan is a blessing that its been done. Id go for it Id say 13.5K


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah 13K wouldnt be too bad of price. So I will see what he will offer. He goes to my church so I talked with him yesturday and he said he just doesnt need it anymore. I figure lets see what and where he got his appraisel done and go from there. I noticed KBB is a bit higher than edmunds.com. 
He will get ball joints done so I think he may put the cost of that in obviously but hubs are fine for now and I can get those done sometime. 
I will then have to try to sell my 1999 GMC 3500HD.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

you just don't see 7.3Ls with under 50K on them anymore...


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

That is why Im interested in this truck. I will get a pic loaded up soon. It is a XLT package with the nice aluminum rims. I already know what would need to be maintain since I have a 02 F250. 
Off to bed, snow on the way.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Well this is the truck I will be purchasing after he gets the balljoints fixed and appraised.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

dude that things mint. Id be all over that like a fat kid on a corn dog.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ha yeah, just surface rust on the frame, it sits in a garage when he doesnt plow. Otherwise during the summer he doesnt do much with it. I can see hubs needing replacing soon and I would get a bigger transmission cooler for it as well with the history of my F250 tranny going.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

6.0 trans cooler and a BTS valve body will do wonders


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Whats that BTS valve body? What would it do? I put a big cooler on my 02 F250 and it is about as big as the 6.0L one.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok Id pay more for that..Its way better than I visioned its a sweet truck.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ha yeah you would pay more but its a matter of what it is worth ya know, I know he will give me a deal and I will have work in plowing his driveway and the neighbors in the deal so who knows.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

mklawnman;995358 said:


> Whats that BTS valve body? What would it do? I put a big cooler on my 02 F250 and it is about as big as the 6.0L one.


BTS (Brians Truck Shop) is THE transmission you want in your truck, virtually bullet proof, and he will warranty them for life for the most part, provided you pay the shipping after the actual 2 year warranty.

As for the BTS Valve Body, just buy a TransGo Tugger shift kit, and you have it. From what Ive read he had a lot of input in the design of it.

Thats a beautiful truck that youre scoring btw


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

I paid a visit to Brian's last friday. Every one in the shop are very nice people and know a ton about ford and their transmissions. Can't wait till this is in my truck and I am back on the road..


----------



## bossplowguy (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats one hell of a nice truck! I just bought a F450 4x4 with 77k, central hyd, 9' western uni-mount thats just about as clean as the one you are looking at for right around 13k, hope that helps


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Bossplowguy-Thanks yeah that price does help sounds like you got a great deal too. 
I will be waiting for him to get the title cleaned, he has 2 of his sons on the title right now so he has to get them to sign off and now it sounds like he will take the cost off the price of the truck for the repairs to the ball joints, forgot how much that was again?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

That truck is mint!!! I would pick it up from him and fix the little issues myself. You just don't find trucks like that very often and its been garaged! Get the money together and pick it up today.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Ha, I have the money at the ready, he just has a few issues with getting his sons off the title, meaning he doesnt get along with them that well so it may take a bit longer to get all that stuff cleared but yeah Ill get the little things fixed. Hopefully I can get it before he leaves in March for Florida, otherwise it will be April when Id get it.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

I know this is a older thread but it is looking like now things are coming together finally... that I will be buying this truck, question is how much to offer him? He got it appraised at 14K -16k or so but has told me he knows of someone who would offer him 17K as is, it does need a new front U-joint on one of the wheels. 
Im thinking in the 15K range to offer him and see what he says. It is 10 years old already but yes in good shape and the good diesel.
He did offer the truck to me first and he is a customer of mine. 
In the next few weeks the deal hopefully will be going down.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like a clean truck, start low and work your way up to where you want to end up.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

The guy is looking at 17k for the truck, I was thinking a bit lower like 16k and go from there. 
I also checked out a price on a 2010 model but that's way out of my league. The only thing he is doing is putting new batteries in it otherwise it needs a new front U joint. I'm not sure about ball joints or sway bar links so that's what I will have to factor in when negotiating the price.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks like a nice truck, but you've been kicking it around for almost a year now... Money talks, but 17k seems a bit too high to me. If you need the truck and can afford it, wave a stack of $100 bills in front of him and see what happens.


----------



## beaugross (Jan 5, 2010)

If you can get that baby for around 13K....you will be making out like a bandit....believe that.


----------



## mklawnman (Jan 29, 2001)

Yeah I know, might try going lower and work my way up, he got the 17K number from his son's friend who said he would pay that outright but thats just talk. 
The seller has said he offered it to me first so he would like to sell it to me, but I hope I can get him to go down on the price. Throw some cash his way might help. 
I know it has been almost a year with this deal, the guy has had a few issues with his title; family, that it has taken this long.


----------

